# To Fathers with young daughters...



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 15, 2013)

Some of you may have already seen this but I got a kick out of it. i have two beautiful you daughters Seven and Eight YO. This shirt really resonates with me. Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 15, 2013)

do you know where i can buy one? Love it!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jul 15, 2013)

Well my daughter isn't even 7 weeks old yet but I think this shirt is spot on


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 15, 2013)

10. made me laugh :rofl2:


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 15, 2013)

http://myfatherdaughterstore.bigcartel.com/product/10-rules-for-dating-my-daughter-t-shirt


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 15, 2013)

It is a good one. 

I've never been incarcerated but #9 seems quite intimidating. 

I'm going to hang this out as a flag, or maybe I'll cast it by projector on the garage when he comes over.


----------



## tripleq (Jul 15, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> do you know where i can buy one? Love it!



Besides the link provided above you can get custom text printed on clothing at a lot of malls or google for online custom t-shirt printers. Most of the larger operators use good quality clothes and have very quick turnaround times. Good luck!


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 15, 2013)

My (only) daughter is 26 and I want one.


----------



## tkern (Jul 15, 2013)

#10. Does this mean my g/f's father is going to buy me flowers, cook me dinner and tell me I look lovely?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 15, 2013)

:lol2:


tkern said:


> #10. Does this mean my g/f's father is going to buy me flowers, cook me dinner and tell me I look lovely?


----------



## DevinT (Jul 15, 2013)

My oldest daughter is dating and getting serious with a guy, I already told him some of those same things and I've never seen that t-shirt before. I have two married sons and they did not bring nearly that kind of emotion out of me.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 15, 2013)

This is great!

I like this one too, from the same site...


----------



## RRLOVER (Jul 15, 2013)

That Funny!!..... 9 is my fav


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 15, 2013)

Ordered the shirt today, thanks for the heads up. I have 3 little ones at home. I often clean shotguns and sharpen knives and swords in conspicuous places in training for the day...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 15, 2013)

When I first started sharpening knives I was living with my wife's family and we'd often have our 16 yr old niece over with her friends and she once told me that every single one of her male friends were scared of me just because of the knives. I never messed with their assumptions.


----------



## Mingooch (Jul 15, 2013)

Love the shirt and my daughter is only 15 months.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a 1,5 year old and she is giving me nightmares already ... I will be ordering a t-shirt or two


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 16, 2013)

9 is a classic....10 is awesome


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jul 16, 2013)

One really scary statistic is that fathers in america today have a one in three chance that their daughter will appear naked on the Internet, 10 years ago it was 1:20, 15 years ago it was 1:100, 20 years ago it was 1/1000. Dads have a harder job nowadays. It's not good enough anymore to just keep them off of the pole and out of clear heels.


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 16, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> When I first started sharpening knives I was living with my wife's family and we'd often have our 16 yr old niece over with her friends and she once told me that every single one of her male friends were scared of me just because of the knives. I never messed with their assumptions.



I plan on hanging a Beatty cleaver by the front door for just that reason when the time comes.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 16, 2013)

Chef Niloc said:


> One really scary statistic is that fathers in america today have a one in three chance that their daughter will appear naked on the Internet, 10 years ago it was 1:20, 15 years ago it was 1:100, 20 years ago it was 1/1000. Dads have a harder job nowadays. It's not good enough anymore to just keep them off of the pole and out of clear heels.


I don't even have kids and find that very unsettling.


----------



## daveb (Jul 16, 2013)

I used to encourage my daughter (now adult) to show potential boyfriends a picture of my gun safe. Open. Not sure I would do that today.

Bliss has been doing strips lately about young parents, new bundle of joy. My current "why didn't I think of that" favorite:






Dave


----------



## ecchef (Jul 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;tKOuBinSvIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKOuBinSvIM[/video]
[video=youtube;9sWnQ8y_M6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sWnQ8y_M6A[/video]

Think of these as tutorials.


----------



## zitangy (Jul 16, 2013)

Being a father doesn't rest when they get married. We are still the father. The responsibillity of "protection" then rest with the husband. What if the abuser or beater/hitter is the husband? or he is not a get even guy?

IF we have disengaged no matter how old we are, then she has no one else.

I have made it very clear that the same will be dished out, if not worse and they know it as I have simple weapons ( cane and wooden sticks) all over the house within easy reach.

My relationship with my 2nd step daughter dramatically turned for the better when I questioned her boyfriend why she looked as though she had been crying.. there was fear in his eyes adn I made it clear... I will get even if he ever gets physical.

Rgds
d


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 16, 2013)

My daughter is only 9 months and I already have plans on having spotless guns and sharp knives. Being in the construction industry also helps in that I can point out great places that a body can be hid where it won't be found for a looooong time. My mother in law showed me that shirt about a month ago and I may have to have one on hand when she starts dating.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 16, 2013)

My son is now 5 months old. I can tell by reading through this thread I will have to teach him to be stealthy like a ninja... :angel2:


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 16, 2013)

Wildboar, He'll be fine, just don't tell him what you did when you were young. thats my policy ;-)


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 16, 2013)

I've made it known to everyone that my daughter(age 5) is not allowed to date until she's 30. 
God forbid if she ever brings some scruffy-looking cook into my house!
He will bleed if he expresses anything but hate for the NY Yankees as well.

Grown folks think my knife addiction is crazy, I can only imagine it might scare some teenage kids as well!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 16, 2013)

Had a though, Maybe when he comes over for their first date, I'll butcher some fresh hog-primal in the kitchen then in a sinister way ask him if he's ever tasted teenage blood sausage before? 

Chris, Are you a Red Sox fan? I'm originally from Boston and four-season sports are our Birth Right. I'm not a crazy sports fan though. However, I used to live outside The Fenway (Allson). At every game Sox fan's would chant "Yankee's Suck, Yankkes Suck..." even when the Yankees weren't playing. Makes me laugh.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 16, 2013)

tkern said:


> #10. Does this mean my g/f's father is going to buy me flowers, cook me dinner and tell me I look lovely?


Ah ha, one of you slick guys huh? Kinda like Eddie Haskle on Leave it to Beaver


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 16, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> My son is now 5 months old. I can tell by reading through this thread I will have to teach him to be stealthy like a ninja... :angel2:



Did I mention, I have a night scope on my rifle.:shotgun:


----------



## Justin0505 (Aug 5, 2013)

No daughters yet (phew), but this made me laugh:


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 6, 2013)

LOL


----------



## DWSmith (Aug 6, 2013)

When my daughter started dating, she would introduce them to my wife and me. The date would always stick out his hand to shake and I would put it in a vise-like grip just to let him know who was large and in charge. They always drug back their throbbing hand and remembered me. My ex son-in-law told me he remembered.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice David. Give me the vis-grip hand. I've got my Portuguese Grandfathers mitts too.


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't have kids, but I thought this was a good fit for this thread. 
It's about picking up a girl for a date.



[/IMG]


----------



## tkern (Aug 10, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I've made it known to everyone that my daughter(age 5) is not allowed to date until she's 30.
> God forbid if she ever brings some scruffy-looking cook into my house!
> He will bleed if he expresses anything but hate for the NY Yankees as well.
> 
> Grown folks think my knife addiction is crazy, I can only imagine it might scare some teenage kids as well!



I'm a scruffy Yankees fan.

I lived near Fenway when they won their first world series in 87 yrs. They chanted jeter sucks. No "Yay, we kick ass" just "Yankees suck"


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 10, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> I don't have kids, but I thought this was a good fit for this thread.
> It's about picking up a girl for a date.
> 
> 
> ...



I will use this one, thank you


----------

